# Collet for Craftsman 315.17432



## rockdoctor (May 8, 2010)

Hi Guys-
I'm a newby to the routing world and am trying to resurrect a Craftsman 315.17432 that I was given. It works ok except that it is missing the collet (I have the collet nut without the insides). The Sears PartsDirect site shows a collet nut (part #989985-003) on the exploded diagram that lists for $2.16 but I can't imagine that it is the entire collet assembly (for $2.16???). A call to Sears Parts Direct didn't help. Can someone give me some advice on how/where I can find a replacement collet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joel

That's looks like the part you need but only in the 1/4" size. the rest of it is in the arbor motor shaft..

=========



rockdoctor said:


> Hi Guys-
> I'm a newby to the routing world and am trying to resurrect a Craftsman 315.17432 that I was given. It works ok except that it is missing the collet (I have the collet nut without the insides). The Sears PartsDirect site shows a collet nut (part #989985-003) on the exploded diagram that lists for $2.16 but I can't imagine that it is the entire collet assembly (for $2.16???). A call to Sears Parts Direct didn't help. Can someone give me some advice on how/where I can find a replacement collet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Joel. Welcome to the RouterForums. Thanks for joining our great group.


----------



## rockdoctor (May 8, 2010)

Hi Bj-
Thanks. I've been away so sorry for the late reply. I don't have anything other than a 1/4" hole in the arbor shaft now. Would you know if collet nut listed by Sears includes the part that fits into the shaft?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joel

On the end of the shaft do you see about 2 or 4 very thin slots in the shaft ?

========



rockdoctor said:


> Hi Bj-
> Thanks. I've been away so sorry for the late reply. I don't have anything other than a 1/4" hole in the arbor shaft now. Would you know if collet nut listed by Sears includes the part that fits into the shaft?


----------



## rockdoctor (May 8, 2010)

No. The shaft tapers at the end and has no slots.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joel

Well it looks like you will need to put out 2.61 for one from Sears and Hope it comes with the insert ring as a pair, you can place the order on line and pickup it up at the one of the many Sears stores and open the bag b/4 you take it out the door, if it's with the nut you got it made if not then that's the place to ask them where it's at.. 

=====



rockdoctor said:


> No. The shaft tapers at the end and has no slots.


----------



## rockdoctor (May 8, 2010)

Yep, that's what I'll do. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## appliancedude (May 12, 2010)

Hi, as my first post, I'm gonna hijack this one.  I have a 315.17491 craftsman router, that keeps throwing my bits. The bit slides out. It uses the same collet nut mentioned earlier. Do these nuts wear out? Or is the arbor worn out maybe? Since the arbor is NLA, I'm gonna order the $2.16 nut, but am I on the right track?

Thanks, and sorry about the hijack.


----------

